# Acer Aspire 4530 on FreeBSD-8.0-BETA1-AMD64



## venomous (Jul 31, 2009)

I've tried booting FreeBSD-8.0-BETA1-AMD64 and Atheros WiFi was detected as ath0, but the Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet is still undetected.

I hope we can get a working driver for Broadcom NetXtreme Ethernet on this laptop.

Good work guys!


----------

